# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Kαναρίνι στρεσσαρισμένο;

## Andromeda

παιδια θελω να ρωτησω κατι
το καναρινι μου που ειναι στην αναρρωση τωρα
μετα απο ασθενεια που κοντεψε να το στειλει ..
και μετα απο ποιος ξερει ποσες περιπετειες και τρομαρες που εχει περασει
τη μερα φαινεται σχεδον φυσιολογικο
τρωει πινει πλενεται χοροπηδαει, ριχνει και μια σιεστα το μεσημερι
κανει και καποιες φωνουλες, απαντα με τσιου σε αλλα καναρινια που ακουει
ομως τα βραδυα αρκετες φορες ενω κοιμαται ταραζεται κανει καποιο ηχο και φευγει απο ττην πανω πατηθρα που κουρνιαζει και
πηδαει-πεφτει? στον πατο του κλουβιου
μου εχει τυχει να ξυπνησω πολυ πρωι (πριν το ξημερωμα) και να το βρω να κοιμαται κατω ενω ειχε ξεκινησει τον υπνο κανονικα!!!!
καμια ιδεα?

----------


## Labirikos

Πού το έχεις μέσα ή έξω?Μήπως το ξυπνάει κάτι  στον ύπνο του?Έχει πλήρη σκοτάδι?Τώρα που πέρασε η ασθένεια είναι ακόμα απομακρυσμένο σε σχέση με τα άλλα?Ρίξε καμιά ματιά για ψείρες ή κόκκινη ψείρα η οποία επιτίθεται το βράδυ.Βάλε μια χαρτοπετσέτα διπλωμένη λίγο βρεγμένη το βράδυ κοντά στις πατήθρες.Αν δεις το πρωί κόκκινα στίγματα στην χαρτοπετσέτα έχεις κόκκινη ψείρα η οποία επιτίθεται το βράδυ στο πτηνό.Δεν βρίσκω άλλο λόγο να είναι ανήσυχο το βράδυ.Παρόλο που πέφτει το έχεις δει κοιμάται μετά τουλάχιστον ή όχι?
Επίσης τί ασθένεια είχε περάσει?Πες μας και την ηλικία του και το φύλλο του.

----------


## Andromeda

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...%CE%BF%CF%82-2

αυτο ειναι το πουλακι
ειναι αρσενικο και γεννηθηκε το 2013 συμφωνα με το δαχτυλιδι του
ειχε χαθει και το βρηκα στην αυλη σε κακο χαλι
το ειδε πτηνιατρος και εχει κανει 3 επεμβασεις στο κεφαλακι του

το ειχα μεσα τα βραδυα οταν φυσουσε αερας σκεπασμενο οσο ηταν αναμμενο το φως
και το επαθε με  ησυχια και σκοταδι

καποιες ζεστες νυχτες χωρις αερα δοκιμασα να τον αφησω εξω
οπως σημερα. ακουστηκε ενα "νιαου"  και ενα τσιου 
βηκα εξω και ηταν κατω και κοιμοταν
αλλα η αναπνοη του μου φανηκε πιο γρηγορη
να ακουσε το νιαουρισμα κ να φρικαρε?
υπαρχει αραγε περιπτωση να βλεπει ονειρο? (αλλα ζωα πχ γατες σκυλια βλεπουν)
ναι κοιμαται μετα, τον εχω βρει ξημερωματα να κοιμαται κατω

αυτο που περασε ηταν αναπνευστικο και πανω απο τα 2 ματια ειχε μαζευτει ενα υλικο σαν πυον
ηταν αδυναμο τα φτερα του κρεμονταν ουτε να κουρνιασει κανονικα δε μπορουσε
δηλ ενω ανεβαινε στην ψηλοτερη πατηθρα δεν εβαζε πισω το κεφαλακι αλλα το αφηνε απλα χαμηλωμενο με τα ματια κλειστα
τωρα ειναι κανονικκα
πιθανα ορνιθωση πιθανα ευλογια συμφωνα με το γιατρο
η αληθεια ειναι πως εχει ταλαιπωρηθει πολυ
ακομα  κ τωρα κ για 5 μερες ακομα( και βλεπουμε) θα του βαζω 2 φορες τη μερα  τομπρεξ εκει που εχει τις τομες οποτε τον πιανω 2 φορες τη μερα
θα κανω και τον ελεγχο για τις ψειρες, το κλουβι ειναι καινουργιο
τις πατηθρες τις πλενω πολυ συχνα γιατι τριβοταν πολυ πανω τους
ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοήθεια

----------


## Labirikos

Αν άκουσες νιάου πιθανών γάτα να το έχει τρομάξει.Σε ισόγειο μένεις?Θέλει προσοχή και τις γάτες και άλλα αρπακτικά αλλά και κουνούπια.Ίσως το μέρος που έχεις το κλουβί να μην του εμπνέει ασφάλεια γιαυτό είναι ανήσυχο.Άστο σε ένα σταθερό σημείο να δεις τη συμπεριφορά του και καλύτερα εντός σπιτιού για λίγο μακριά από κουζίνα και μας ενημερώνεις.

----------


## Andromeda

ναι υπερυψωμενο ισογειο ειναι
το μπαλκονι που τον ειχα βλεπει σε ακαλυπτο με δεντρα, εκει το βρηκαμε σε μια γωνια
γατες τριγυρνουν που και που αλλα εκει που ειχα το κλουβι ψηλα δεν υπηρχε δυνατοτητα να φτασει γατα
το ουπατ που το κρεμαγα ειναι στα 2,5 μετρα και δεν εχω ουτε καρεκλες ουτε τραπεζακια κοντα
για αρπακτικα φανταζομαι να εννοεις καμια καρακαξα
αλλα η τεντα ειναι κατεβασμενη 
μεχρι να συνελθει θα τον κρατησω μεσα
τουλαχιστον μεχρι να μη χρειαζεται να τον πιανω καθε  λιγο για να του βαλω τομπρεξ
την Πεμπτη θα ξαναπαει στον πτηνιατρο ελπιζω για τελευταια φορα
τα  εξογκωματα στο κεφαλι του απο τη μια πλευρα εχει φυγει τελειως και απο  την αλλη που του εχε και ραμα βλεπω να μαζευεται κι αυτο
τα κουνουπια ειναι ενα θεμα το βραδυ κατι θα κανω για κουνουπιερα 

μπορω αραγε να τον βγαζω λιγο εξω τη μερα η καλυτερα να μη τον μετακινησω καθολου? ειναι πιο νωθρος μεσα
το σπιτι δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα φωτεινο

----------


## Labirikos

Σίγουρα έξω,γνώμη,μου είναι καλύτερα.Για κουνουπιέρα πήγαινε σε ένα μαγαζάκι με κλωστές υφάσματα κτλ και πάρε τούλι και είσαι μια χαρά.
Έχει ράμματα στο κεφάλι έγραψες?Από τί έγινε?

----------


## Andromeda

το αναπνευυστικο του ηταν χαλια
ανασαινε με δυσκολια εξυνε συνεχως το ραμφος στις πατηθρες
αφου πηρε αντιβιωση στο στομα για μια βδομαδα
ο πτηνιατρος του ανοιξε με μια μικρη τομουλα ενα εξογκωμα πανω απο τα ματια
σα να λεμε στο φρυδι. σε μια επισκεψη το ενα μετα μια βδομαδα το δευτερο 
δεν εκανε και τα δυο μαζι γιατι ηταν πολυ αδυνατο το πουλακι
τη  δευτερη φορα ετρεξε αιμα και του εκανε ενα ραμα, επισης η παλια τομη  ειχε ξαναμαζεψει απο αυτο το κιτρινο υλικο αλλα αφαιρεθηκε ευκολα κ  χωρις πρβλ
περασε αλλη μια βδομαδα το ενα εξογκωμα ειχε καθαρισει εντελως και αφαιρεσε το ραμα απο το αλλο
εν τω μεταξυ καθε μερα του βαζω τομπρεξ στις τομες
τωρα κ το δευτερο εξοκωμα φαινεται να ειναι καλα και να εχει μαζεψει κατι θα ειναι πολυ λιγο
θα δουμε κατα την Πεμπτη που θα τον ξαναπαμε στο γιατρο, ελπιζω να μη ξαναχρειαστει μετα αλλη επισκεψη.
τουλαχιστον τρωει, 
σπορακια, αυγο, αγγουρι ή γλυστριδα, μηλο κ βιταμινη μια σταγονα τη μερα
 εχει ορεξη για ζωη, η κοιλια του ξεφουσκωσε
και ειναι πιο κινητικο
χανει και φτερα ... ολα μαζι τα περναει
στην αρχη δεν μπορουσε ουτε τσιου να πει εβγαζε ενα βραχνο ηχο
τωρα απαντα σε αλλα κανρινια που ακουει απο τις γυρω αυλες
ελπιζω να παει καλα και να αρχισω να του φτιαχνω τροφες
να καταλαβω κ τι ειναι ολοι αυτοι οι σποροι που βλεπω
εγω θυμομουν απο παιδι ειχε ο παππους μου καναρινι και απο σπορια μονο ασπουρι και καναβουρι εβαζε ( χαχα καλυτερα μη σου πω ποσα χρονια πριν)

----------


## Labirikos

Χεχε κάτι ήξερε ο παππούς με το ασπουροκανναβουράκι  :Happy: .Τώρα είδα φωτογραφία του Κίτσου.Πολύ περίεργο το κεφαλάκι του όντως.Ο γιατρός είναι ειδικευμένος στα πτηνά?

----------


## Andromeda

ναι ειναι πτηνιατρος
μου τον συστησε γνωστος μου που εχει καπου  10 ζεμπρακια
και τον ειχε συμβουλευτει
δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο χαλια ηταν το πουλι οταν το βρηκαμε
το ενα του ματι δεν ανοιγε απο το πρηξιμο στο φρυδι του
και ακομα δεν ξερω αν γλυτωσε

----------


## Andromeda

ο van kitsos πηγε στον πτηνιατρο παλι
τερμα επιτελους οι αντιβιωσεις   :Jumping0044: 
απο υγεια παμε καλα
λεμε και κανενα "τσιου" που και που
εχουμε βεβαια και φουλ πτερορροια.. 
πρεπει να παχυνει λιγο τωρα
και να ξαναγινει ομορφος :Happy:

----------


## Labirikos

Ζωηρός φαίνεται.Το σημάδι στο κεφαλάκι καλά κρατεί αλλά παρόλα αυτά είναι πανέμορφο.Άστο να ηρεμήσει τώρα με καλή διατροφή.
Γνώμη μου κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να φτιάξεις λίγο τα ποδαράκια σαν να υπάρχει μια μικρή ακαρίαση που τώρα δεν είναι και τόσο επείγον να αντιμετωπιστεί.Εκτός και βλέπω ότι να ναι γιατί είμαι από κινητό.Απλά ας ηρεμήσει λίγο το πουλάκι να μην στρεσσαριστεί άλλο.Άμα δεις να χειροτερεύουν τα ποδαράκια λίγο epithol και θα στρώσουνε.Μας ενημερώνεις για την πορεία του φίλου σου.
Ωραίο όνομα του έχεις δώσει πάντως  :Happy:

----------


## Andromeda

> Ζωηρός φαίνεται.Το σημάδι στο κεφαλάκι καλά κρατεί αλλά παρόλα αυτά είναι πανέμορφο.Άστο να ηρεμήσει τώρα με καλή διατροφή.
> Γνώμη μου κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να φτιάξεις λίγο τα ποδαράκια σαν να υπάρχει μια μικρή ακαρίαση που τώρα δεν είναι και τόσο επείγον να αντιμετωπιστεί.Εκτός και βλέπω ότι να ναι γιατί είμαι από κινητό.Απλά ας ηρεμήσει λίγο το πουλάκι να μην στρεσσαριστεί άλλο.Άμα δεις να χειροτερεύουν τα ποδαράκια λίγο epithol και θα στρώσουνε.Μας ενημερώνεις για την πορεία του φίλου σου.
> Ωραίο όνομα του έχεις δώσει πάντως




χαχαχα το ονομα ειναι συνθετο
το "Κιτσος " το πηρε προς τιμη του αλλου παππου μας που ειχε παντα καναρινια και καρδερινες και ολα τα φωναζε "Κιτσο" κι εγω του κολλησα το "van" μιας που τα παιδια εδω μου ειπαν πως ειναι απο Βελγιο.
αυτο με τα ακαρεα που ειπες τι ειναι ακριβως?
δηλ ξερω τι ειναι τα ακαρεα γενικως και ξερω πως προκαλουν πολλα πρβλ. βλεπεις εχω και μελισσια και ειναι ο υπ αρ 1 εχθρος.
στο ποδι τι να εξετασω?

το σημαδι στο κεφαλι θα φυγει σιγα σιγα, ετσι περιπου ηταν κ απο την αλλη πλευρα και εχει στρωσει πια
εδω ειχε γινει και ραμα και ισως να εχουν αναστατωθει και μπεδευτει οι ριζες καποιων πουπουλων, πιστευω πως με τα νεα φτερα θα συνελθει, αλλιως θα εχω πουλι πανκ, ελπιζω να αρεσει στα κοριτσια εμ στις καναρες θελω να πω ::

----------


## Labirikos

Υπάρχουνε διάφορα άρθρα για ακάρεα ποδιών στα καναρίνια που μπορείς να διαβάσεις.Για την ώρα μπορείς να δεις εικόνες στο νετ αν ψάξεις.Συνήθως φαίνοντε σαν λέπια ανασηκωμένα.Στη δικιά σου φωτογραφία έτσι σαν να φάνηκε αλλά δεν είμαι και σίγουρος όπως σου είπα.Μην ανησυχείς δεν είναι κάτι σοβαρό.
Έχεις μελίσσια?Τότε να μας δώσεις κανά μέλι ή γύρη για τα πουλάκια μας χαχα

----------


## Andromeda

οκ, θα το κοιταξω.

----------


## jk21

Ναι Σοφια , υπαρχει μια μικρη ακαριαση στα δαχτυλα του 

Με λιγη novaquazole A απο φαρμακεια ή epithlol της beaphar και tabernil pomada απο πετ σοπ (μια απο αυτες ) αν κανεις μια επαλειψη καθε απογευμα στο κουρνιασμα , συντομα θα ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## Andromeda

ευχαριστω Λαμπρο και Δημητρη
θα το φροντισω αμεσως για να μην επεκταθει
τι συμπτωματα του προκαλει? μαλλον φαγουρα? 
γιατι σημερα ο αντρας μου παρατηρησε πως τσιμπουσε το δαχτυλιδι
χαλαρο ειναι το δαχτυλιδι κινειται ελευθερα πανω κατω

----------


## jk21

http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/drugs/novaquasol-a


http://www.minervapharm.gr/assets/fi...QUASOL%20A.pdf


ναι εκει οφειλεται η φαγουρα του . δες ποιο πανω την αλοιφη  . ειναι οικονομικη και αμεσα ευρεσιμη

----------


## Andromeda

> http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/drugs/novaquasol-a
> 
> 
> http://www.minervapharm.gr/assets/fi...QUASOL%20A.pdf
> 
> 
> ναι εκει οφειλεται η φαγουρα του . δες ποιο πανω την αλοιφη  . ειναι οικονομικη και αμεσα ευρεσιμη



κι εγω αυτην σκεφτηκα να παρω Δημητρη
γιατι θεωρω πως απο τα φαρμακα που ειναι κοινα  σε ανθρωπους και ζωα
προτιμητεα ειναι αυτα που προοριζονται για τον ανθρωπο

----------


## jk21

συχνα ισχυει αυτο που λες . στην περιπτωση την παρουσα και οι αλλες που ανεφερα ειναι μια χαρα , απλα πιο ακριβες

----------


## Andromeda

το σημερινο κουττσουλοδιαγραμμα.
το αντιβιοτικο το παιρνει απο τα ξημερωματα

----------


## Andromeda



----------


## jk21

οκ δειχνουν οι κουτσουλιες αλλα αυτο που θελουμε να δουμε βελτιωση σταδιακη  ειναι το αναπνευστικο του 

Βρεθηκαμε με την Ανδρομεδα να δω το πουλακι και εκτος απο την ακαριαση που πραγματι θελει αγωγη , εχει αισθητο αναπνευστικο προβλημα , με ηχο βρογχου κατα την αναπνοη και η κοιλια εχει ενα θεματακι ελαχιστο ομως που δεν ειναι το πρωτευον προβλημα  .Το πουλι εχει και μικρη ασταθεια με ενδειξη ελαφριας αδυναμιας οταν το πιανει καποιος

----------


## Labirikos

Για το αναπνευστικό λες ότι μπορεί να είναι άσθμα Δημήτρη ή κάποια ασθένεια πέρασε και άφησε χουσούρι?

----------


## jk21

το ασθμα ειναι το συμπτωμα ... η αιτια για να εχει ασθμα ενα πουλι ειναι απο μικροβιο , μυκητας , αλλεργικο , τριχομοναδα ακομα και πονος στην κοιλια (αν και αυτο εχει υγρο ρογχο ... ειναι και ψηλα το προβλημα στα πνευμονια ή ψηλοτερα  )

----------


## Labirikos

Μακάρι να το ξεπεράσει εύχομαι Ανδρομέδα  :sad:

----------


## Andromeda

δευτερο 24ωρο που παιρνει αντιβιωση
η διαθεση του πουλιου παραμενει κακη, καθεται μισοφουσκωμενο, και μισοκοιμαται
τρωει σπορακια και μετα μισοκοιμαται ακομα ακαι μπροστα στην ταιστρα
μονο οταν του βαλω μηλο η αγγουρι που του αρεσει πολυ μοιαζει καλυτερα
αναπνευστικα τα ιδια.. και η ασταθεια επισης
αντιβιωση πινει απο την ποτιστρα αλλα δεν μπορω να εκτιμησω ποσοτητα

στα ποδια βαζουμε την αλοιφη, σταματησε να τσιμπαει τα ποδια και το δαχτυλιδι

----------


## Labirikos

Καλό είναι τώρα που φτιάξανε οι κουτσουλιές αλλά και που παίρνει αντιβίωση να μην του δίνεις αγγούρι και μήλο.Το αγγούρι έχει αρκετό νερό και μπορεί να μην πίνει από την ποτίστρα αρκετά.Και το μήλο κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα φέρει λίγο διάρροια.Σπόράκια τρώει αρκετά?

----------


## Andromeda

> Καλό είναι τώρα που φτιάξανε οι κουτσουλιές αλλά και που παίρνει αντιβίωση να μην του δίνεις αγγούρι και μήλο.Το αγγούρι έχει αρκετό νερό και μπορεί να μην πίνει από την ποτίστρα αρκετά.Και το μήλο κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα φέρει λίγο διάρροια.Σπόράκια τρώει αρκετά?


οι κουτσουλιες δεν ηταν ποτε κακες αλλα ειναι πολυ αδυνατο ακομη το πουλι 
δεν του βαζω πολυ φρουτο η αγγουρι αλλα δεν πρεπει να τρωει κ φρουτο και λαχανικα?
το αυγο αλλοτε το τρωει αλλοτε οχι
του εχω φτιαξει και τροφη μειγμα χορταρικων με αυγο και φρυγανια
εννοειται πως τα δινω εναλλαξ
σπορακια τρωει κρινοντας απο τα φλουδια
ποσο πρεπει να τρωει ενα καναρινι ανα μερα?

----------


## Labirikos

Λένε ένα κουταλάκι του γλυκού αλλά μπορεί και λίγο περισσότερο.Εξαρτάτε και το κάθε πουλάκι ξεχωριστά.Εσένα αφού είναι αδύνατο βάζε να τρώει όσο θέλει και αφού είναι άρρωστο.

----------


## jk21

οσο παιρνει φαρμακο μονο σπορους και αν δεν τρωει πολλους εστω και αυγο αλλα να σταζεις πανω στο αυγο (στον κροκο ) απο το διαλλυμα του φαρμακου . Αλλιως δεν θα πινει νερο ,α φου το λαμβανει απο τα χορταρικα .Μετα θα φαει οσα θελει .Εναλλακτικα πρεπει να βγαλουμε δοσολογια για το στομα

----------


## Andromeda

οκ Δημητρη, καλυτερα να του κοψω για λιγες μερες τα λαχανικα κ φρουτα παρα να αναγκαζομαι να τον πιανω καθε τρεις και λιγο.
το αυγο δεν το πολυτρωει αλλα θα του βαλω κι εκει απο το διαλυμα

----------


## Cristina

Καλημέρα, Σοφία! Αν του βάζεις το μισό ή τέταρτο ολόκληρο το βρασμένο αυγό και δεν το ακουμπάει, κόψε το κομμάτια μικρα, μαζί με το τσόφλι. Δικά μου πουλιά που το τρώνε δεν το ακουμπάνε αν είναι μεγάλο κομμάτι.

----------


## Labirikos

Ανδρομέδα καλύτερα από το στόμα ειδικά τις πρώτες μέρες πιστεύω για να είσαι σίγουρη ότι παίρνει την απαραίτητη ποσότητα.Είναι στρες για το πουλάκι δεν το συζητώ και για εσάς τους ίδιους αλλά ειδικά τις πρώτες μέρες της θεραπείας που είναι νωχελικό θέλεις άμεσα να το πιάσει η αντιβίωση.Αν πάρει τα πάνω του το βάζεις στην ποτίστρα μετά.Γνώμη μου πάντα,ελπίζω να το ξεπεράσει  :Happy:

----------


## Andromeda

> Καλημέρα, Σοφία! Αν του βάζεις το μισό ή τέταρτο ολόκληρο το βρασμένο αυγό και δεν το ακουμπάει, κόψε το κομμάτια μικρα, μαζί με το τσόφλι. Δικά μου πουλιά που το τρώνε δεν το ακουμπάνε αν είναι μεγάλο κομμάτι.



θα το δοκιμασω Χριστινα
αλλοτε το τρωει αλλοτε οχι
το βασικο του πρβλμ παραμενει να ειναι το αναπνευστικο
η αδυναμια του πιθανον να οφειλεται εν μερει τουλαχιστον και στο διαστημα που εζησε εξω
σιγουρα δυσκολευοταν να βρει τροφη

----------


## Andromeda

> Ανδρομέδα καλύτερα από το στόμα ειδικά τις πρώτες μέρες πιστεύω για να είσαι σίγουρη ότι παίρνει την απαραίτητη ποσότητα.Είναι στρες για το πουλάκι δεν το συζητώ και για εσάς τους ίδιους αλλά ειδικά τις πρώτες μέρες της θεραπείας που είναι νωχελικό θέλεις άμεσα να το πιάσει η αντιβίωση.Αν πάρει τα πάνω του το βάζεις στην ποτίστρα μετά.Γνώμη μου πάντα,ελπίζω να το ξεπεράσει


σημερα τον ειχα υπο στενη παρακολουθηση
πινει συχνα απο την ποτιστρα
τον πιανω ουτως η αλλως καθε βραδυ να του βαλω αλοιφη στα ποδαρακια
με το που με βλεπει τι θα λεει απο μεσα του ...
δε με φοβαται παρα πολυ αλλα δε του αρεσει κιολας
με τσιμπαει και οταν τον αφηνω καθεται λιγο ελευθερος πανω στο δαχτυλο μου και μετα φευγει κ μου κανει ενα τσιου ολο παραπονο και διαμαρτυρια
εναμισι μηνα τωρα παει ετσι η δουλεια
να δουμε τι θα κανει το φαρμακο ειναι το τριτο 24ωρο σημερα

τα δικα σου τι κανουν?

----------


## Labirikos

Πάνε καλύτερα μπορώ να πω.Απλά αυτή που τραυματίστηκε και την έχω μέσα κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να την βγάλω έξω γιατί τελειώνει και ο Σεπτέμβρης και πότε θα βγει η καημένη  :Happy: .Ελπίζω να καλυτερέψει και το δικό σου.

----------


## Andromeda

Καλησπερα σας
χτες την ωρα που του εβαζα κρεμα  novaquazole στα ποδια
παρατηρησα αυτο
δεν φαινοταν κατι τετοιο προηγουμενως
τι μπορει να ειναι?
ειναι μαυρο κ σκληρο

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι καθαρη η φωτο .δειχνει να ειναι εξωτερικο επιφανειακο; ή κανενα φραγμενο αγγειο ;  ισως ειναι η αιτια που ειχε εκεινη την ασταθεια που μου λεγες   στην προσωπικη μας επικοινωνια και σηκωνε το ποδαρακι του

----------


## Andromeda

με τα πολλα κατορθωσα να βγαλω αλλη φωτο το ποδι
επιφανειακο το βλεπω εγω
σαν να εχει ξυστει μια φολιδα
νομιζω πως φαινεται καθαροτερα
κρεμα βαζουμε ακομα
το ραμφος δεν καταφερα να το ανοιξω και να το κρατησω ανοιχτο
το καλο ειναι πως με τσιμπαει με περισσοτερη δυναμη τωρα

----------


## jk21

Κουτσουλια κολλημενη ειναι ..... διελυσε σε χλιαρο νερο λιγο υγρο πιατων και πλυνε το ποδαρακι τοπικα αφου πρωτα το μαλακωσεις λιγο με το υγρο 

καλο το οτι αυξανει η δυναμη του

----------


## Andromeda

ενταξει, ουφ....
δεν πηγε το μυαλο μου καθόλου σε κουτσουλια, για κατι κακο ανησυχησα ετσι που το ειδα μαυρο,
κακως βεβαια γιατι αυτος ο "κιτσος" δεν συμπαθει καθολου την μπανιερα, την κοιταζει με καχυποψια αι παει και "νιβεται" ο αθεοφοβος στην ποτιστρα.

----------


## Andromeda

η εικονα της κοιλιας σημερα.
η συνολικη εικονα βελτιωμενη
αυριο θα ανεβασω φωτο
ειναι ακομη πολυ αδυνατο
το κεντρικο κοκκαλο στο στηθος προεξεχει ακομα
μετα απο 2 περιπου μηνες

----------


## jk21

η κοιλια ειναι πεντακαθαρη εξωτερικα παντως

----------


## Labirikos

Πολύ καλά φαίνεται Ανδρομέδα μπράβο!

----------


## Andromeda

> Πολύ καλά φαίνεται Ανδρομέδα μπράβο!



καλυτερα ειναι αλλα οχι 100%  και μια ασταθεια που ειχε εχει ψιλοβελτιωθει κ αυτη..
εχει βγαλει και καινουρια φτερα και αρχισε να ομορφαινει
πρεπει να βαλει κανα γραμμαριο βαρος
ειναι αδυνατο ακομα και κουραζεται ευκολα..
και το αναπνευστικο του, χωρις να ειναι στα χαλια που ηταν, με προβληματιζει ωρες ωρες
αλλοτε κανει ¨τσικ τσικ" και παιζει με τη γλωσσα  αλλοτε κανει και κατι περιεργους ηχους εκτος απο το κλασσικο "τσιου" που δεν ξερω πως να ερμηνευσω
σε λιγες μερες επιστρεφουμε Αθηνα...    θα δουμε ...

----------


## Soulaki

Μπράβο σου που προσπαθείς, τόσο πολυ για το πουλακι.Ειναι ταλαιπωρημένο το καημένο......σας ευχομαι ολόψυχα, να αναρρώσετε πλήρως.

----------


## Andromeda

λιγο πριν παμε για υπνο..
πινουμε τα φαρμακακια μας 
καναμε ποδολουτρο και βαλαμε κρεμουλα στα ποδια..
Δημητρη, ξεχασα να σου πω το πρωι (εκτος των αλλων) κλεινει το ενα του ματι, κατι το ενοχλει και ειδα το ενα βλεφαρο λιγο κοκκινο και το τριβει στο ποδι & στην πατηθρα, ειναι πιθανο να του το ερεθισε η κρεμα των ποδιων? NOVAQUASOL? λογικα δε θα ειχε ερεθιστει και το αλλο?
Του εβαλα TOBREX, εκανα καλα?

----------


## jk21

Ναι πιθανον λερωθηκε απο εκει . Καλα εκανες 

Μετα τα πρωινα , ειμαι πια αισιοδοξος αρκετα , οτι συντομα θα ειναι σε ολα μια χαρα

----------


## Andromeda

ολοκληρωσαμε επαναληπτικη εφαρμογη fungustatin+micoresp επι 6 μερες
εχω ακομα η μιση καψουλα fungustatin
τι κανουμε τωρα?

το προβλημα με τα ποδια παραμενει παρολη τη συστηματικη εφαρμογη της novaquasol A
μαλλον χρειαζεται κατι πιο δραστικο για να σκασουν τα ακαρεα, να δοκιμασω την epithol? η κατι αλλο?
φαινεται να τον ενοχλουν τα ποδια, ωρες ωρες τα τσιμπαει
επισης τριβεται συχνα στις πατηθρες (παντα το εκανε αυτο απο τοτε που τον βρηκαμε)
επισης εξακολουθει να κλεινει το ενα ματι αν και η κοκκινιλα στο βλεφαρο εχει φυγει μετα απο 4 μερες tobrex


το πρβλμ της ασταθειας εχει μεγαλη βελτιωση ηδη απο την προηγουμενη βδομαδα
απο ζωηραδα θα ελεγα ειμαστε σε στασιμοτητα - ελαφρη βελτιωση αυτες τις 6 μερες που περασαν
τρωει κανονικα, πινει τα φαρμακα κανονικα,
κανει "τσιου" οταν με βλεπει και οταν τον παω για ηλιοθεραπεια, και απαντα "τσιου" σε αλλα καναρινια αλλα μεχρι εκει
κατι προσπαθει να πει αλλα ακομα δεν..
κανει και ενα ασυνηθιστο παιξιμο με τη γλωσσα που δεν μπορω να εξηγησω..
κανει καποια διαλειμματα και χουζουρευει και καθεται αλλοτε στο ενα αλλοτε στο αλλο ποδι
το πρωι αργει να ζωηρεψει (δεν ξερω αν ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο)ειναι πολλα χρονια που δεν ειχα στο σπιτι καναρινι 

τα φτερα τα αντικαθιστα κανονικα απ οτι καταλαβαινω
εχουν βγει καινουργια στο λαιμο
και η ουρα κοντευει να αντικατασταθει ολη

----------


## jk21

σταματησε micoresp και fungustatine . θα δουμε στην πορεια αν δωσεις ξανα κατι απο αυτα

Παρε pulmosan και βαλε μια σταγονα στο σβερκο και συνεχισε παραλληλα τη novaquazole . το pulmosan θα σκοτωσει τα ακαρεα στα ποδια αφου αντεχουν και η αλοιφη θα βοηθησει την  αναπλαση και την αφαιρεση των λεπιων , αφου τα ακαρεα θα ειναι νεκρα πια 

με δεδομενο οτι το πουλι ειχε βρεθει και στη φυση και ισως ειχε πιει και βρωμονερα , η ιβερμεκτινη του pulmosan θα αντιμετωπισει και τυχον ενδοπαρασιτα .Λογω της ιδιου παρελθοντος παντα φοβαμαι και την περιπτωση τριχομοναδας ειδικα αν λες αυτο για τη γλωσσα αλλα δινω ελαχιστες πιθανοτητες γιατι αν ειχε , θα ηταν πια πολυ χαλια

----------


## Andromeda

το οτι εχει πιει βρωμονερα ειναι 99,99% σιγουρο, εδω αναμεσα στα σπιτια σπανιζει το νερο ποσο μαλλον το καθαρο
για τριχομοναδες το κοιταξες ηδη μεσα στο ραμφος  το πουλι 2 φορες και δεν ειδες κατι εμφανες ,

αυριο θα το παρω το pulmosan..
μηπως θα πρεπει να απολυμανω το κλουβι μετα?

----------


## Labirikos

Δημήτρη αν δεν κάνω λάθος θα πρέπει να το δω ίσως έχω scatt ένα μπουκαλάκι περίσσευμα.Αν θέλετε και καταφέρω να έρθω στη γιορτή να το φέρω στην Ανδρομέδα μήπως το προτιμάτε από το pulmosan.
Ναί θέλει ένα πλύσιμο το κλουβί μετά από 2 μέρες αφού χρησιμοποιήσεις το pulmosan.Τουλάχιστον στο scatt αυτό αναφέρετε καθώς και κάποιο σπρέυ για αποπαρασίτωση.

----------


## jk21

ναι να απολυμανθει το κλουβι 


Λαμπρο αν μπορει να περιμενει η Σοφια να το φερεις .... ομως ειναι αρκετος καιρος ακομα  ....

----------


## Labirikos

Έγινε Δημήτρη έτσι κι αλλιώς το pulmosan δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ακριβό.

----------


## Andromeda

τι να σας πω? εγω πρωτη φορα θα χρησιμοποιησω τετοιο σκευασμα
δεν μου εχει ξανατυχει
και απο οσα διαβαζω εχω μπερδευτει, ειναι προτιμοτερο το scatt ?

----------


## Labirikos

Γενικά καλό είναι να αποφεύγοντε Ανδρομέδα γιατί έχουμε να κάνουμε με δηλητήριο.Μια σταγόνα στο σβέρκο σε γυμνό δέρμα και απορροφάτε και μπαίνει στο αίμα.Το scatt θέλει 48 ώρες να απορροφηθεί.Το pulmosan δεν ξέρω.Από το φάρμακο τα ακάρεα αρχίζουν και ψοφάνε.Ακούγεται επικίνδυνο αλλά αν ακολουθήσεις τις οδηγίες του κάθε σκευάσματος δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα πιστεύω.Το scatt το βάζεις στο μηρό.
Πάντως προσωπική εκτίμηση αν το βλέπεις καλύτερα το πουλάκι μη βιαστείς να δώσεις pulmosan.Δεν ξέρω αν συμφωνεί και ο Δημήτρης μήπως πέσουνε πολλά σε τόσο σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα.Άσε μια δυο βδομάδες λίγο να πάρει τα πάνω του το πουλάκι.Βέβαια αν επείγει τί να πω?.Ελπίζω στο καλύτερο γιατί βλέπω το αγαπάς το πουλάκι.

----------


## jk21

Σοφια και τα δυο σκευασματα , σε σωστη δοσολογια ειναι ασφαλη .Το scatt ειναι μοξιδεκτινη , το pulmosan ιβερμεκτινη και συμφωνα με τον πτηνιατρο του σεμιναριου μας το scatt ειναι καπως πιο δραστικο ,οσο αφορα τουλαχιστον πραγματικη περιπτωση ακαρεων  της τραχειας αλλα εχουν ιδια δραση και στα ποδια .Συνηθως για τα ποδια αρκουν οι αλοιφες αλλα σπανια δεν εχουν δραστικο αποτελεσμα .Εισαι μια τετοια περιπτωση και με παραξενευει .Εναλλακτικα μπορεις να παρεις epithol αλοιφη αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα τα καταφερει αν δεν μπορει να το κανει η novaquazole και ειναι και σχετικα ακριβουλικη

----------


## Cristina

Δελτίο τιμών  :Happy: 

Το pulmosan είναι γύρω στα 9,90-10 € και το epithol γύρω στα 7 €.

----------


## jk21

το ζητημα ειναι οτι δεν ειμαι αισιοδοξος οτι το epithol θα πετυχει πολλα περισσοτερα , αν η novaquazole δεν μπορεσε 

εκτος αν το πουλι ειναι πολυ γερικο (πανω απο 8 χρονων ) και αυτα που νομιζουμε λεπια απο ακαρεα , ειναι υπερκερατωση λογω γηρατος , ομως τοτε θα υπηρχε καποια σημαντικη εστω προσωρινη βελτιωση

----------


## Andromeda

καλησπερα
τελικα πηγα και αγορασα στην παρουσα φαση το epithol, 
το σκεπτικο μου ηταν  πως επειδη το πουλι εχει υποστει κουρα με αντιβιωσεις, αντιμυκητισικα, αποχρεμπτικα για αρκετο καιρο και εφοσον το εμφανες προβλημα των ποδιων δεν ειναι απειλητικο, ας του δοθει ενα μικρο διαλειμμα με βιταμινες και καλη διατροφη και το παρακολουθουμε...

αν ηταν ενα πουλι που το ειχα και εξαφνα διαπιστωνα πως κατι τρεχει καιεχει παρασιτα δεν θα δισταζα να κανω (προσεκτικη) χρηση του pulmosan η αναλογου σκευασματος.  
ομως εδω εχουμε ενα πουλι που κυριολεκτικα σωθηκε την τελευταια στιγμη
απο τη μια το καθαρισμα που του εκανε ο πτηνιατρος..
μετα ενω αρχισε να συνερχεται εμφανισε ασταθεια, παραπατουσε και δυσκολευοταν να αλλαξει πατηθρα και ειχε εμφανη δυσπνοια ..
με την αγωγη που προτεινε ο Δημητρης η ασταθεια εφυγε και η αναπνοη ειναι πολυ πολυ καλυτερη..

----------


## Labirikos

Συμφωνώ Ανδρομέδα.Αφού δεν είναι ζήτημα ζωής και θανάτου να μην δώσεις για την ώρα τέτοιο σκεύασμα.Αυτό είναι και το δικό μου σκεπτικό.Όσο να είναι θα επιβαρυνθεί και άλλο φάρμακο στην ουσία το πουλί.Ας κάνει ένα διάλειμμα.Επίσης θα έλεγα άστο καμιά βδομάδα πριν αρχίσει epithol γιατί ήδη θα το έπιανες να του βάλεις novaquasole οπότε ας χαλαρώσει λίγο και από τα πιασίματα.Επίσης θα μπορούσες να κάνεις συνδυασμό των αλοιφών.Να βάλεις για 3 μέρες epithol και μετά 4 μέρες novaquasol για την ανάπλαση.

----------


## Andromeda

> Συμφωνώ Ανδρομέδα.Αφού δεν είναι ζήτημα ζωής και θανάτου να μην δώσεις για την ώρα τέτοιο σκεύασμα.Αυτό είναι και το δικό μου σκεπτικό.Όσο να είναι θα επιβαρυνθεί και άλλο φάρμακο στην ουσία το πουλί.Ας κάνει ένα διάλειμμα.Επίσης θα έλεγα άστο καμιά βδομάδα πριν αρχίσει epithol γιατί ήδη θα το έπιανες να του βάλεις novaquasole οπότε ας χαλαρώσει λίγο και από τα πιασίματα.Επίσης θα μπορούσες να κάνεις συνδυασμό των αλοιφών.Να βάλεις για 3 μέρες epithol και μετά 4 μέρες novaquasol για την ανάπλαση.


υποτιθεται πως η κρεμα δημιουργει ασφυξια στα ακαρεα και ...καπουτ.
σκεφτηκα πως ισως η λιπαρη να ειναι καπως πιο αποτελεσματικη
επισης διαπιστωσα πως μαλλον η novaquasole του ερεθισε λιγο το ματι (τριβει τη μουρη του στο ποδι και την πατηθρα), γραφει πανω πως δεν ειναι για οφθαλμικη χρηση, οποτε εβαλα μια ποσοτητα στο ενα χερι μου στο αλλο εβαλα epithol, (καλα θα με περασετε για κουζουλη εδω μεσα) ::  το αφησα λιγο, και ετριψα το ματι μου να δω τι γινεται, ε τσουζει λιγο...

βεβαια το πρβλμ με το αναπνευστικο δεν εχει λυθει οριστικα...ακομα κανει τσικ τσικ, παιζει με τη γλωσσα, αλλοτε κανει "τσιου" αλλοτε "τσουρ''.. κουραζεται ευκολα... και κακο αναπνευστικο επιβαρυνει την καρδια και ολο τον οργανισμο..

----------


## Labirikos

Το τσικ τσικ το ακούς και το βράδυ στον ύπνο του?
Μην δοκιμάζεις στο μάτι σου χαχαχαχα.
Βάζε λίγο και κάνε μασάζ να πάει και στο καλάμι και μετά το μασάς να μην αφήνεις πολύ υπόλειμμα πάνω στο πόδι γιατί μπορεί να το τρίψει ναι λογικό είναι σου λέει τί μου έβαλε η άλλη.Γενικά είναι θέμα τα ακάρεα και εγώ έχω πρόβλημα.Αυτό που επίσης είναι σημαντικό είναι κάθε μέρα να έχει έτοιμες καθαρές πατήθρες και να τις αλλάζεις κάθε μέρα όταν βάζεις την αλοιφή.

----------


## jk21

Σοφια ελπιζω η πιο παχυρευση epithol να εχει καλυτερα αποτελεσματα . Αν δεν στην προτεινα πριν απο το pulmosan ειναι για λογους οικονομικους ,γιατι φοβαμαι οτι ισως χρειαστεις να πας και σε κεινο ,μπορει ομως να αποδειχθει καλυτερη

Το θεμα με το αναπνευστικο του ειναι ή ηταν  ειτε μια αναπνευστικη μικροβιακη λοιμωξη που ειχε αφησει υγρα στα πνευμονια και σιγουρα εχει υπολοιματα , ισως ομως με αναγκη μονο βρογχολυτικου και οχι αντιβιωσης επιπλεον ( αν εχεις bisolvon , που εχει την ιδια ουσια με την μια απο τις τρεις του micoresp μπορω να υπολογισω δοση )  ή υπαρχει ακομα μικρη αποικια ασπεργιλλου στα πνευμονια που μειωθηκε αισθητα αλλα δεν εξαφανιστηκε . Θα δουμε στην πορεια αν παρει κατι για αυτο , αλλα μετα την επιπλεον παροχη βρογχολυτικου ,αν χρειαστει και αυτο .Λεω αν χρειαστει , γιατι θα σου προτεινα χρηση βοτανων οπως δενδρολιβανο , ευκαλυπτο , ριγανη , να βραζουν σε ανοιχτο κατσαρολι και να ειναι διπλα να αναπνεει το πουλακι για καποιο διαστημα , μην τυχον βοηθηθει απ τα αιθερια ελαια τους

----------


## Cristina

Τώρα θα πω και εγώ την εμπειρία μου. Τα πρώτα δύο gouldian που πήρα πριν 2χρονια σχεδόν μου κρυωσαν ασχημ, τόσο που δεν πίστευα πως θα το γλυτώσουν. Είχα μία νύχτα που τους εβαζα κάθε λίγο φυσιολογικό ορό στα ρουθούνια για να μπορέσουν να πάρουν αναπνοή. Τελικά που τα πήγα στον γιατρό, τα άκουσε και μου είπε πως τα πνευμόνια τους είναι φορτωμένα με υγρά, ότι και να γλυτώσουν θα τους μείνει ένα είδος ΧΑΠ (χρόνια αναπνευστική πνευμονοπάθεια) για όλη την ζωή , πράγμα που τελικά δεν έγινε. Χρειάστηκε βέβαια καιρό για να τους περάσει και από τότε , δόξα το Θεό, μία χαρά είναι. Μου είχε προτείνει τότε ο γιατρός κάθε φορά που αλλάζει ο καιρός να βάλω βιταμίνες.
Σκέφτηκα να σου φέρω όταν θα βρεθούμε στα γενέθλια ( νωρίτερα δεν μπορώ, είμαι 420 χλμ από την Αθηνα), ένα σιρόπι που θα το βάζεις στο νερό, σιρόπι από διάφορα βότανα που δυναμωνουν και το αναπνευστικό, με έλαια ρίγανης, θυμαριού και πρόπολη. Πιστεύω ότι κάτι θα του κάνει. Εγώ βάζω στα δικά μου πουλιά όταν αλλάζει ο καιρός.

----------


## jk21

ποιο ειναι το συγκεκριμενο Χριστινα;

----------


## Cristina

Το mycosol.

----------


## Andromeda

> Σοφια ελπιζω η πιο παχυρευση epithol να εχει καλυτερα αποτελεσματα . Αν δεν στην προτεινα πριν απο το pulmosan ειναι για λογους οικονομικους ,γιατι φοβαμαι οτι ισως χρειαστεις να πας και σε κεινο ,μπορει ομως να αποδειχθει καλυτερη
> 
> Το θεμα με το αναπνευστικο του ειναι ή ηταν  ειτε μια αναπνευστικη μικροβιακη λοιμωξη που ειχε αφησει υγρα στα πνευμονια και σιγουρα εχει υπολοιματα , ισως ομως με αναγκη μονο βρογχολυτικου και οχι αντιβιωσης επιπλεον ( αν εχεις bisolvon , που εχει την ιδια ουσια με την μια απο τις τρεις του micoresp μπορω να υπολογισω δοση )  ή υπαρχει ακομα μικρη αποικια ασπεργιλλου στα πνευμονια που μειωθηκε αισθητα αλλα δεν εξαφανιστηκε . Θα δουμε στην πορεια αν παρει κατι για αυτο , αλλα μετα την επιπλεον παροχη βρογχολυτικου ,αν χρειαστει και αυτο .Λεω αν χρειαστει , γιατι θα σου προτεινα χρηση βοτανων οπως δενδρολιβανο , ευκαλυπτο , ριγανη , να βραζουν σε ανοιχτο κατσαρολι και να ειναι διπλα να αναπνεει το πουλακι για καποιο διαστημα , μην τυχον βοηθηθει απ τα αιθερια ελαια τους


Δημητρη συμφωνω απολυτα με την αναλυση σου
δεν εχω την εμπειρια σου με πουλια και σε ευχαριστω και νιωθω ευγνωμων που εχεις ασχοληθει τοσο πολυ, χωρις προσωπικο οφελος απλως για να γινει καλα ενα πουλακι
το οτι διστασα να παρω αμεσως το pulmosan οφειλεται στο οτι αυτες τις μερες διαβασα λιγα πραγματα, και βεβαιως στο στατιστικο 1% πιθανοτητα που ανεφερες, το προβλημα του "van kitsos" να οφειλεται σε ακαρεα.. δηλ 99%  να ειναι κατι αλλο... και καποιες σκεψεις ακομα, που ομως επειδη δεν ειμαι γιατρος, δεν θελω να τις πω δημοσια για τον απλουστατο λογο πως μπορει να κανω λαθος. θα σου πω σε πμ.

bisolvon  εχω και το χρησιμοποιουμε καθε ανοιξη με τις γυρες
εκτιμω τα βοτανα αλλα πως θα το κανω το πουλι να αναπνευσει τα αιθερια ελαια απο το κατσαρολι?¨ασε που θα ειναι και ολο ατμους νερου..
(μου το εκανε με ευκαλυπτο η μανα μου οταν ημουν μικρη και δεν το θυμαμαι ευχαριστα   :sad: )
ασε που ειναι ακομα καλοκαιρι και τα παραθυρα ανοιχτα ..ποσο αιθεριο να μπει στα πνευμονια?
μηπως θα μπορουσε να του χορηγηθει αφεψημα στην ποτιστρα?
ασε που θα εκανε και μπανιο μεσα ::

----------


## Cristina

Το mycosol μπαίνει στο πόσιμο νερό.

----------


## Andromeda

> Το τσικ τσικ το ακούς και το βράδυ στον ύπνο του?
> Μην δοκιμάζεις στο μάτι σου χαχαχαχα.
> Βάζε λίγο και κάνε μασάζ να πάει και στο καλάμι και μετά το μασάς να μην αφήνεις πολύ υπόλειμμα πάνω στο πόδι γιατί μπορεί να το τρίψει ναι λογικό είναι σου λέει τί μου έβαλε η άλλη.Γενικά είναι θέμα τα ακάρεα και εγώ έχω πρόβλημα.Αυτό που επίσης είναι σημαντικό είναι κάθε μέρα να έχει έτοιμες καθαρές πατήθρες και να τις αλλάζεις κάθε μέρα όταν βάζεις την αλοιφή.


για το "τσικ τσικ" δεν ξερω να σου πω με σιγουρια αν το κανει στον υπνο
το κανει σε διαφορες περιστασεις
θα επρεπε να σου δειξω βιντεο ..
στον υπνο κανει διαφορους θορυβους που και που σαν" τσουρ" " τσκιουρλ"...
το αλλο δεν ειμαι σιγουρη,,

----------


## jk21

Tο pulmosan το προτεινα ως δραστικη λυση στα ακαρεα των ποδιων (δινεται οταν οι αλοιφες δεν δειχνουν να κανουν κατι οριστικο ) . Δεν το αποκλειω για ακαρεα της τραχειας ως μια μικρη πιθανοτητα ,μονο ομως γιατι το πουλι εχει βρεθει στο περιβαλλον ελευθερο , για αγνωστο χρονικο διαστημα και με αγνωστες συναναστροφες μεχρι να ερθει σε σενα .Δεν εχεις αλλα πουλια και δεν μπορω να συμπερανω πχ απο την επεκταση ή μη τυχον ακαρεων σε αλλα πουλια της εκτροφης .Αν ειχες και δεν ειχαν θεμα , θα εδινα ακομα λιγοτερες πιθανοτητες

Ναι θα βραζει η κατσαρολα και θα ειναι καπου κοντα να εισπνεει ατμους .Αν γινεται ας εχεις για λιγη ωρα κλειστα 

δεν ειναι κακη ιδεα και το mycosol αφου υπαρχει να το δοκιμασεις .Μπορεις αν θες να παρεις και αιθεριο ελαιο ριγανης 5 ml και να σου δωσω γλυκερινη που εχω ,να κανεις δικο σου διαλυμα .

το μονο που με ανησυχει στην περιπτωση του , ειναι η ελαχιστη πιθανοτητα τριχομοναδας αν υπαρχει , που ειναι κριμα να δωσουμε φαρμακα ,οταν δεν εχει σαφη συμπτωματα και οταν κατ επαναληψη απο κοντα δειχνει καθαρο στο στομα

----------


## Andromeda

αν υπηρχε τριχομοναδα δεν θα ειχε σημαδια? μετα απο τοσο καιρο? σου εχει τυχει να κρυβεται τοσο καλα?
επειτα μπορει το πουλι να μην ειναι 100% οκ αλλα η βελτιωση του ειναι θεαματικη με αυτα που του δωσαμε.
ο φοβος ειναι μην ξανακυλησει.

ας δοκιμασουμε ριγανη αιθεριο ελαιο τοτε και αν δουμε πως δεν βελτιωνεται του ριχνουμε το βλενολυτικο η ακομα και τα δυο μαζι σε συνεργεια

----------


## jk21

η τριχομοναδα κρυβεται και βαθυτερα , ομως αυτο που με κανει να αισιοδοξω ειναι οτι σιγουρα χωρις φαρμακο για τριχομοναδα τοσο καιρο , θα ηταν χαλια 

ναι πιστευω θα ειναι ολοενα και καλυτερα

----------


## Andromeda

> Τώρα θα πω και εγώ την εμπειρία μου. Τα πρώτα δύο gouldian που πήρα πριν 2χρονια σχεδόν μου κρυωσαν ασχημ, τόσο που δεν πίστευα πως θα το γλυτώσουν. Είχα μία νύχτα που τους εβαζα κάθε λίγο φυσιολογικό ορό στα ρουθούνια για να μπορέσουν να πάρουν αναπνοή. Τελικά που τα πήγα στον γιατρό, τα άκουσε και μου είπε πως τα πνευμόνια τους είναι φορτωμένα με υγρά, ότι και να γλυτώσουν θα τους μείνει ένα είδος ΧΑΠ (χρόνια αναπνευστική πνευμονοπάθεια) για όλη την ζωή , πράγμα που τελικά δεν έγινε. Χρειάστηκε βέβαια καιρό για να τους περάσει και από τότε , δόξα το Θεό, μία χαρά είναι. Μου είχε προτείνει τότε ο γιατρός κάθε φορά που αλλάζει ο καιρός να βάλω βιταμίνες.
> Σκέφτηκα να σου φέρω όταν θα βρεθούμε στα γενέθλια ( νωρίτερα δεν μπορώ, είμαι 420 χλμ από την Αθηνα), ένα σιρόπι που θα το βάζεις στο νερό, σιρόπι από διάφορα βότανα που δυναμωνουν και το αναπνευστικό, με έλαια ρίγανης, θυμαριού και πρόπολη. Πιστεύω ότι κάτι θα του κάνει. Εγώ βάζω στα δικά μου πουλιά όταν αλλάζει ο καιρός.



καλο φαινεται και ευκολο στη χρηση. αναρωτιεμαι κατι αναλογο δε θα ηταν το αφεψημα των βοτανων με προσθηκη βαμματος προπολης?...

----------


## jk21

τα αφεψηματα δεν ειναι τοσο συμπυκνωμενα οσο τα εκχυλισματα .Εξαρταται βεβαια και την πυκνοτητα εκχυλισης του καθε ετοιμου σκευασματος ....

ναι μπορεις να βαλεις προπολη , αν ειναι μη αλκοολουχα 

Βεβαια αν δεν μιλαμε για απλη διαλυση αλλα τοποθετηση στο καυτο αφεψημα , ισως και η τοποθετηση αλκοολουχας προπολης να οδηγουσε σε εξατμιση του αλκοολ ,αλλα δεν μπορω να στο εξασφαλισω οτι γινεται στο 100 % της ποσοτητας του

----------


## Labirikos

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω αν και πήρες epithol παίζει και της tabernil η Pomada που είναι για τον ίδιο λόγο.Δεν ξέρω αν έχει κάνει κάποιος χρήση στα πόδια αλλά από τα συστατικά της μάλλον θα κάνει καλύτερη δουλειά από της άλλες.Αν έχει κάποιος εμπειρία ας μας πει.

----------


## Andromeda

επειδη δεν ειδα αποτελεσμα με το epithol, ασε που το πουλι εμειαζε πια με ροκαμπιλα με μπριγιαντινη και μυριζε και μουρουνολαδο , αλλα τα λεπια εκει..αμετακινητα ,
πηρα και την Tabernil pomada  να δω τι θα κανει
τη βαλαμε μια βδομαδα μερα παρα μερα συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες 
τωρα ειναι στη δευτερη βδομαδα
οταν του την εβαλα την πρωτη φορα το πουλι εκανε σαν τρελλο στριφογυριζε, τσιμπουσε τα ποδια και εξυνε το κεφαλι γαι κανα δεκαλεπτο
μετα ησυχασε κ πηγε για υπνο
τα λεπια εχουν αρχισει να φευγουν
οι φωτο ειναι προχθεσινες
σημερα μου εμειναν παλι στο χερι κομματια απο τα λεπια που φευγουν




και πινουμε και το σιροπι με βοτανα που μας εφερε η Χριστινα  :Anim 26:  Ευχαριστουμε πολυ

----------


## jk21

*η συνθεση της ... 


Σύνθεση: Εξαχνωμένο θείο 150mg, σαλικυλικό οξύ 50mg, πύρεθρον 10mg, δεξαμεθαζόνη 0.1mg, βενζοκαϊνη 30mg, βιταμίνη Α 1000 IU, έκδοχο q.s. 1g.*το θειαφι και το πυρεθρο τα αλλαξε τα φωτα μαλλον τα ακαρεα και τρεχανε πανικοβλητα . Τελικα ισως ειναι καλυτερη απο τη πολυδιαφημισμενη epithol 

Ποσο την πηρες;

----------


## Andromeda

νομιζω την εχουν αλλαξει τη συνθεση,  (το μαγαζι ειχε στο νετ αυτη που αναφερεις)
ειναι ενα μικρο σωληναριο και μαλιστα πλαστικο απο κεινα που η μιση ποσοτητα μενει μεσα
και βγαινει μονο αν το κοψεις. 9,25 gr /6 ευρω

----------


## jk21

ναι δεν λεει τα ιδια ...  

θειαφι , ουρια , βιταμινη Α και ενα αλλο που θα το δω μετα ... a -bisabolol

----------


## Andromeda

κατι απο χαμομηλι νομιζω
βοηθαει τα συστατικα να διεισδυσουν βαθυτερα

κι εγω για θειαφι πυρεθρο και βενζοκαινη την πηρα την αλοιφη 
και ειδικα το τελευταιο γιατι ειχε πολυ φαγουρα 
αλλα και αυτη η συνθεση δουλευει απ οσο φαινεται
δεν ξερω αν θα γλυτωσουμε τα pulmosan klp αλλα τουλαχιστον θα εχει δυναμωσει
οσο του βαζω την κρεμα με γαζωνει με το ραμφος, χαχαχα
και μετα μολις τον αφησω ορμαει ολο νευρα στο φαι
παντως δε με πολυφοβαται, εχει συνηθισει
καταλαβαινει ποτε παω να τον πιασω και ποτε του βαζω φαι η μπανιερα
οταν βαζω το χερι στο κλουβι συνηθως ουτε που κουνιεται..

----------


## Andromeda

Δημητρη το γραμματοκιβωτιο σου ειναι πληρες.

το πουλι οπως σου ειπα εχει εκδηλωσει βηχα
bisolvon ειχε παρει καμια 10αρια μερες την τελευταια εβδομαδα του εδινα   μονο βιταμινες και σιροπι ριγανης κλπ βοτανων που μου εδωσε η Χριστινα   μια ποσοτητα.
εχει καιρο που δεν εχει παρει αντιβιωση
τι να σου πω.. το "τσουχ" αυτο εχει πυκνωσει, 

τον προσεχω πολυ για ρευματα η αερα
τον βγαζω λιγο εξω στον ηλιο με επιβλεψη παντα, γιατι μεσα δεν εχει κεφια
τρωει καλα... αυγο σπορους , του εβαλα κα επιπλεον καναβουρι, μηλο μπανανα μειγμα χορταρικων,
βιταμινη με αμινοξεα 
 φαινεται και απο την παραγωγη κουτσουλιας πως τρωει αρκετα γιατι του αλλαζω το χαρτι καθημερινα

εχω και bisolvon και micoresp, και αν χρειαστει παιρνω και το flagyl
να ξεκινησω με bisolvon παλι και βλεπουμε? να του δωσω και flagyl?

----------


## jk21

Ξεκινα bisolvon .Για flagyl υπαρχουν κατι καψουλες που μου εχουν ξεμεινει απ ατομο που τις ειχε χρειαστει καποτε .Παρε με τηλ να σου δωσω .Θα ειμαι στο σχολειο στο Χαιδαρι σημερα που ειμαι κοντα σου

----------


## Andromeda

ειμαι εκτος τωρα. θα γυρισω το μεσημερι αργα.

----------


## Andromeda

βρηκα και πηρα flagyl σε σιροπι.
125 mg /5ml
να παρω και κανενα προβιοτικο μιας και εχει φαει πολλη αντιβιωση?

----------


## jk21

αν θες το ultra levure . Ειναι σε καψουλες και το μονο που δινεται ταυτοχρονα με αντιβιωση 

θα κοιταξω σε λιγο δοσολογια για flagyl και θα σου στειλω , τωρα ή μεχρι το βραδυ γιατι λογω ημερας (ονομαστικη εορτη ) ειμαι συνεχως στα τηλ ....

----------


## Andromeda

Δημητρη, μαζι μετο flagyl k bisolvon ειναι καλη ιδεα να του βαζω και βιταμινη? η να τελειωσουμε πρωτα με τα φαρμακα?

----------


## jk21

καλυτερα μετα

----------


## Andromeda

ενταξει, ευχαριστω.

----------


## Labirikos

Αντί flagyl δεν δίνεις pulmosan να βεβαιωθείς ότι δεν είναι από ακάρεα η όλη φάση?Καλύτερα από το να πάρει αντιβίωση.
Η pomada έκανε δουλειά?Κάτι έγραψες ότι το πουλί έκανε σαν τρελό όταν του έβαλες αλοιφή?Το ενόχλησε?

----------


## Andromeda

ναι Λαμπρο, το tabernil pomada ηταν το μονο που βελτιωσε την κατασταση με τα λεπια στα ποδια. 
Μονο  την πρωτη φορα αντεδρασε το πουλι, οπου για καποιο 10λεπτο στριφογυριζε  και εξυνε σαν τρελλο τα ποδια του, τα δαχτυλα και το σημειο με τα  δαχτυλιδια. 
ειναι πολυ καλυτερα τωρα. ηταν πολυ επιμονο προβλημα. τα  λεπια δε μαλακωναν με το ελαφρυ μασαζ. ηθελε πολλη επιμονη.τωρα βαζουμε  αραια για να φυγουν εντελως τα σκληρα λεπια κ να βγει νεο δερμα. 
το πουλι που και που τσιμπαει ακομα τα ποδι ιδιως στο δαχτυλιδι..αλλα καμια σχεση με την προηγουμενη κατασταση.

----------


## Labirikos

Και εγώ γιαυτό σου είπα pomada γιατί τα άλλα δημιουργούνε ασφυξία ενώ αυτό έχει και περμεθρίνη.Θα το δοκιμάσω και εγώ.

----------


## Andromeda

Permethrin εχει το "podagrine" 
 το "tabernil pomada" περιεχει τροποποιημενο θειο, βιταμινη Α και ουρια, και a -bisabolol

----------


## Labirikos

Συγνώμη ναι πύρεθρο και θείο έχει η pomada.Το πύρεθρο δεν ξέρω αν είναι περμεθρίνη ή αν ανήκει στην ίδισ κατηγορία.Τα μπέρδεψα μάλλον.

----------


## Andromeda

οχι  και συγνωμη βρε Λαμπρο!! 

επισης δεν κολλαει τοσο τα φτερα σαν το αλλο που περιεχει μουρουνολαδο,
πως πανε τα πουλακια σου? εχουν ακαρεα στα ποδια?

----------


## Labirikos

Σήμερα είδα ένα έχει ναι.Απλά είναι στην πτερρόροια και δεν θέλω να το πιάνω.Από βδομάδα όμως θα βάλω pomada.Δεν τα λαδώνει πολύ τα φτερά?

----------


## Andromeda

δεν πασαλειβει πολυ και δεν κολλαει ειναι λιγοτερο λιπαρο 
εδω μολις τελειωσαμε την κουρα μας. γιαυτο γυαλιζουν τα ποδια του.
 στη μεγενθυση φαινονται και τα υπολοιπα λεπια 
καμια σχεση με τις αρχικες φωτο, αλλα πολυ επιμονα αυτα τα ακαρεα, αναρωτιεμαι υπαρχουν ακομα?






εχει τεραστιο μεσαιο δαχτυλο!!!!!!!

----------


## Labirikos

Έτσι μεγάλο είναι το μεσαίο στα αρσενικά Ανδρομέδα.Εγώ τα βλέπω μια χαρά τα ποδαράκια του ειδικά στην τελευταία φωτογραφία.

----------


## Andromeda

πηραμε 9 μερες flagyl & bisolvon
χανουμε ακομα φτερα
που και που τσιμπαμε τα ποδια, 
και εκεινο το "τσουχ" επιμενει..
απο φωνη ενα "τσιου" οταν βγαινουμε στον ηλιο..
οταν δεν εχει λιακαδα εχουμε μελαγχολιες..

----------


## jk21

με προβληματιζει που το bisolvon δεν εχει βελτιωσει αυτο το << τσουχ >> 

θυμισε μου ... ιβερμεκτινη εχουμε δωσει; με δεδομενο οτι υπηρξε για αγνωστο διαστημα στο δρομο , αν δεν εχει δωσει , ας βαλεις μια φορα (ή το scatt του Λαμπρου ακομα καλυτερα ) μηπως κονομησε τιποτα απο τη βολτα στην << εξοχη >>  ...

flagyl μην δινεις αλλο

----------


## Andromeda

δεν ξερω αν λεει κατι αλλα το "τσουχ" το κανει και στον υπνο του.
οχι ιβερμεκτινη δεν εχουμε δωσει ακομα. 
μαλλον ηρθε η σειρα της.

----------


## jk21

δεν εχω μονο τα ακαρεα στο μυαλο μου , αλλα υπαρχουν και σκουληκια της τραχειας (syngamus trachea ) .Σπανια σε πουλια εκτροφης ... στη φυση οχι και τοσο .Τα χτυπα και αυτα η ιβερμεκτινη και η μοξιδεκτινη του scatt

----------


## Labirikos

Προσωπικά θα έβαζα scatt μια φορά με επανάληψη στις 21 μέρες.Πιστεύω θα δείξει αν έχει κάτι τέτοιο.Έτσι και αλλιώς για τα ακάρεα στα πόδια θα κάνει δουλειά αλλά αν έχει ακάρεα ή σκουλήκια θα θανατωθούν.

----------


## jk21

Λαμπρο το θεωρω και γω καλυτερο αρκει να μπορειτε να βρεθειτε με την Σοφια

----------


## Cristina

Στην Σοφία θα δώσω εγώ scatt ,που θα βρεθούμε αυτές οι μέρες.

----------


## Labirikos

Έχω δώσει ένα μπουκάλι σφραγισμένο στη Χριστίνα πριν κάμποσες μέρες γιατί μένουμε και σχετικά κοντά και ήθελε για κάποιο πουλάκι που έχει θέμα στα πόδια.Οπότε αν μπορεί η Χριστίνα να βρεθεί με την Σοφία καλώς Δημήτρη.Αλλιώς θα κάνω έναν κόπο να πάω εγώ στη Σοφία αν δεν μπορέσει η Χριστίνα.Και εγώ το scatt θεωρώ πως είναι καλύτερη επιλογή.

----------


## Andromeda

> Έχω δώσει ένα μπουκάλι σφραγισμένο στη Χριστίνα πριν κάμποσες μέρες γιατί μένουμε και σχετικά κοντά και ήθελε για κάποιο πουλάκι που έχει θέμα στα πόδια.Οπότε αν μπορεί η Χριστίνα να βρεθεί με την Σοφία καλώς Δημήτρη.Αλλιώς θα κάνω έναν κόπο να πάω εγώ στη Σοφία αν δεν μπορέσει η Χριστίνα.Και εγώ το scatt θεωρώ πως είναι καλύτερη επιλογή.




ευχαριστω πολυ Λαμπρο,
 εκτος απροοπτου θα συναντηθουμε με τη Χριστινα μεθαυριο. 
εγω εχω παρει συνταξη και φυσικα αν ηταν αναγκη θα ερχομουν εγω  γιατι εχω πλεον αρκετο χρονο στη διαθεση μου. αυτο το scatt γιατι ειναι τοσο δυσευρετο? λογω καπιταλ κοντρολ δεν μπορουμε να το παραγγειλουμε η επειδη δεν στελνουν φάρμακα?
εχω ενα φιλο στην Αγγλια θα μπορουσα να του ζητησω να φερει οταν ερθει 1-2 μπουκαλακια για να μας βρισκεται, εφοσον απ' οτι καταλαβα το θεωρειτε καλυτερο απο το ξαδερφακι του το pulmosan.

----------


## Andromeda

βρε παιδια τι γινεται φετος με τα κουνουπια? μπηκαμε για τα καλα στο Νοεμβρη και τα κουνουπια χαμος!!!!!!
και μετα σου λεει εχει εξαρση η ευλογια εκτος εποχης..
τον Κιτσο τον μπαγλαρωνω ακομα και τωρα με το τουλι...  ::     και μου κανουν πλακα οι γειτονες αν ετοιμαζομαι να τον παντρεψω και του βαζω νυφικο  ::  :trash:  ::  :Happy0196:

----------


## Cristina

Κουνούπια βρίσκω και εγώ το πρωί στο μπαλκόνι που βγαινω να πινω το καφεδακι μου. Είναικαι ή θερμοκρασία υψηλή και ευνοεί την παρουσία τους.

Το scatt μόνο με παραγγελία από απ έξω γίνεται . Τώρα αν μπορεί κάποιος να σου φέρει από Αγγλια, δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται με τα αεροπλάνα. Σίγουρα σσε χειραποσκευη δεν γίνεται, τώρα με όλα αυτά που γίνονται με την τρομοκρατία έχουν γίνει λίγο δύσκολα τα πράγματα.

Σοφία, το ένα μπουκαλάκι έχει 50 μλ. Είναι σούπερ αρκετό για πολλά πουλάκια. Θα σου φέρω αρκετή ποσότητα για να θεραπεύεις και τα πουλιά των γειτόνων , να είναι καλά ο Λαμπρος!

----------


## jk21

το scatt απο οτι ξερω , ερχεται απο Αυστραλια .Εκει ειναι η εταιρια , εκτος αν εισαγουν και μεταπωλουν και απο Ευρωπη πια

----------


## Cristina

Το είδα πως υπάρχει στο ****. Δεν το στέλνουν στην Ελλάδα όμως, δεν ξέρω γιατί.
Ο Λαμπρός, αν θυμάμαι καλά, από Αυστραλια το έχει παραγγείλει.

----------


## Andromeda

βελτιωνομαστε σιγα αιγα
χτες βαλαμε και scatt, ευχαριστουμε  :Love0033: για την προσφορα του Λαμπρου με τη συνδρομη της Χριστινας  και τις συμβουλες του Δημητρη.




επεσε επιτελους το ενα απο τα δυο ραμματα και αρχισαμε να μοιαζουμε παλι με καναρινι, το δευτερο ειναι ετοιμο να πεσει κι αυτο.

----------


## Cristina

Κουκλακι έγινε!!!! Φτου, φτου! Άντε, να δούμε και με αναπνευστικό ποτέ θα του περάσει! 

Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω και εγώ στον Λαμπρο για το scatt! Είναι πολύ ωραία να βρεις βοήθεια από τα μέλη του φόρουμ, τότε φαίνεται η αξία του!

----------


## Labirikos

Όποιο παιδί είχε πρόβλημα και είχε ανάγκη κάποιο φάρμακο και το είχα θα έδινα.Είναι καλύτερα να βοηθήσεις κάποιο πουλάκι παρά να λήξει το φάρμακο και να πάει στα σκουπίδια.Επίσης βλέπουμε και την πορεία της υγείας του πτηνού και βγάζουμε και κάποια συμπεράσματα για το μέλλον σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις.
Είναι φάτσα όμως ο μικρός Σοφία  :Happy:

----------


## Andromeda

συνερχεται αργα αργα. απο εμφανιση ειναι πολυ ωραιος τωρα. πιστευω οπου ναναι να τελειωσει και η πτερορροια.
για να δουμε θα ακουσουμε κατι παραπανω απο "τσιου"?

----------


## Labirikos

Είδες καθόλου περίεργη συμπεριφορά μέχρι τώρα ή όλα καλά?Ακούς ακόμα τσακ τσακ κτλ?

----------


## Andromeda

τσακ τσακ κανει με το ραμφος συχνα, φαινεται δηλ και απο την κινηση
τα  ποδια εκτος του οτι το δερμα ειναι ομοιομορφο και εχουν φυγει και  εκεινα τα λεπια και δεν τα τσιμπαει οσο πριν, με τα δαχτυλιδια τα βαζει  καμια φορα.
εχει γεμισει νεα πουπουλα, και δεν βλεπω τοσο πολλα πεσμενα πια, ειναι σαν πουπουλενιο μπαλακι.
εδω και 2 μερες ομως εχει πολυ χρωμα στα ουρα, του σταματησα τη βιταμινη  για να δω αν θα επιμεινει το φαινομενο
ηταν πολυ κιτρινα και τα σημερινα οπως στη φωτο, με προβληματισαν...
προσπαθησα να βγαλω φωτο και την κοιλια, με δυσκολια παραμερισα τα πουπουλα ..
εχει παρει και λιγο βαρος, το κοκκαλο στο στηθος προεξεχει λιγακι μονο
και απο δυναμη παει πολυ καλυτερα και απο εμφανιση ειναι πολυ καλυτερος μια χαρα πια
η συμπεριφορα καπως βελτιωνεται, τον βρισκω καπως νωθρο το πρωι αλλα μετα συμπεριφερεται κανονικα
και  τρωει οσο θελει απ ολα, σπορια με επιπλεον καναβουρι, χορταρικα με  αυγο& φρρυγανια ολικης, αγγουρι, μηλο, μπανανα (τη μπανανα την  τσακιζει)
τον εχω μεσα μεχρι να βγει ο ηλιος
απο φωνη 2-3 τσιου οταν τον βγαζω στον ηλιο καμια φορα απαντα σε αλλα πουλια που ακουει στη γειτονια

----------


## Andromeda



----------


## Andromeda



----------


## jk21

εχει ενα θεμα με το συκωτι ... ελαφρως ερεθισμενο . Εντερα δεν βοηθαει η φωτο ( ο φωτισμος ) να πω με σαφηνεια ( προς τα αριστερα .δεξια ειναι οκ )

οι κουτσουλιες εχουν θεμα στα υγρα . Δειχνει μικροαιμοραγια ... εκτος αν τρωει κατι με κοκκινη χρωστικη

----------


## Andromeda

κοκκινη χρωστικη δε νομιζω να υπαρχει σε οτι τρωει
τρωει σπορους σκετους χωρις χρωματιστα μπιχλιμπιδια,
το χαρτι με τις κουτσουλιες ειναι σημερινο, γυρω στις 10 το πρωι το εβαλα
σημερα εφαγε εκτος απο τα σπορια αγγουρι και μετα μπανανα (βιολογικα)

χτες μειγμα αυγου με φρυγανια και πρασινα χορταρικα 
μηλο εφαγε προχτες δεν υπαρχει σε αυτες τις κουτσουλιες

με ανησυχησε προχτες το βραδυ που του αλλαξα χαρτι ηταν τα ουρα πολυ κιτρινα
του σταματησα τη βιταμινη που επαιρνε λογω πτερορροιας για να δω αν φταιει αυτο
και σημερα το πρωι ηταν αρκετα κιτρινα
το χρωμα αυτο εμφανιστηκε απο το μεσημερι και μετα


ξερω το φως  κανει αντανακλασεις αν χρειαστει θα ξαναβγαλω φωτο με ημερησιο φως

----------


## jk21

Ταισε σπορους για δυο τρεις μερες να δουμε τι συμβαινει

----------


## Andromeda

ενταξει. απο αυριο νηστεια μονο σπορια και νερο και να δουμε τι θα μας δειξει  το κουτσουλοδιαγραμμα.
να παρω το πρωι που ειναι ανοιχτα κανενα φαρμακο να το εχω για ωρα αναγκης γιατι εχουμε και Σαββατοκυριακο μπροστα μας?

----------


## jk21

οχι δεν θα χρειαστει και αν συμβει , εδω ειμαστε ..


* αν θες μονο konakion βιτ Κ να υπαρχει ...  αμπουλες απο φαρμακειο

----------


## Andromeda

ενταξει θα κοιταξω να προμηθευτω

----------


## Andromeda

μετα απο 3ημερη νηστεια με σπορους..

----------


## jk21

τα υγρα δεν μου αρεσουν ... μου κανει εντυπωση πως σε καποιες κουτσουλιες εχουν αλλο χρωμα και σε καποιες αλλο .....  Καποιες εχουν καφετι στερεο μερος , που αυτο μαλλον βαφει τριγυρω και τα ουρα .Ελπιζω τουλαχιστον ... το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι δεν ειναι συνηθισμενο χρωμα για κουτσουλιες απο σπορους εκτος αν ειχα πχ κεραμιδι μπισκοτακια ή ετρωγε καποια τροφη που ειχε φυσικη χρωστικη ... 

Αν το πουλι ειναι κινητικο και με δεδομενο οτι εχει παρει τοσα φαρμακα , σε πρωτη φαση δεν θα ελεγα να παρει κατι αλλο 

Αλλαξες μιγμα τελευταια;

----------


## Andromeda

κι εμενα μου εκανε εντυπωση η διαφορα του χρωματος. οι ανοιχτοχρωμες  ειναι της νυχτας, ειναι ακριβως κατω απο τη θεση που διανυκτερευει,  οι  αλλες ειναι της ημερας.
του αλλαζω χαρτι καθε βραδυ πριν τον υπνο, και σημερα το πρωι παλι ετσι ειναι, δεν υπαρχει ιχνος απο καφε χρωμα
τωρα τρωει σπορια ,να δουμε σε λιγο αν θα ξαναεχουμε καφε υγρα.
τα  ιδια σπορια τρωει, αλλωστε ειναι ενα πουλι, ποσο να καταναλωσει? μονο  καναβουρι πηρα νεο πακετακι απο μεγαλο πετσοπ γιατι το τρωνε τα  σπουργιτια και οι αλλοι κατοικοι της αυλης.
το καναβουρι οταν ειναι οκ  βουλιαζει στη δοκιμη του νερου?

----------


## jk21

λογικα ναι ...

----------


## Andromeda

του αλλαξα τα σπορια σημερα μετα το πρωινο μνμ
το καναβουρι αν και δεν ειχε εμφανη σημαδια μαμουνιων, σκονης κλπ επεπλεε κατα 80%
οποτε πηγε στον αγυριστο..
εχουμε εμφανη βελτιωση κουτσουλιας, λιγοτερα καφετι υγρα

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω αν το πηρα στο λαιμο μου ... αλλα η αποφαση για το αν βουλιαζει ενας σπορος , βγαινει αφου περασει λιγη ωρα εως το πολυ 5 με 6 ωρες . Μαλλον το εκανες αμεσως και ξεχασα να στο επισημανω .... ελπιζω να ηταν κατω του κιλου ...

ευχομαι παντως αυτο να ηταν η αιτια . θα δειξει ...

----------


## Andromeda

ενταξει δεν ηταν πολλη ποσοτητα το καναβουρι, αλλα ειπα καλου κακου και  εφοσον συμπιπτει χρονικα η εμφανιση του καφε χρωμματος στα υγρα με την  αγορα του πακετου,
ας μη το φαει το πουλι, δεν ηταν χαλια αλλα δε μου αρεσε και πολυ η μυρωδια του,
ειχε κατι σαν ελαφρια χωματιλα η μουχλα στο βαθος, απο γευση  ::  ::  καλουτσικη υπογλυκη αν τυχον ειχε αρχισει να ταγγιζει ηταν στην αρχη..

(τη  μεθοδο της επιπλευσης τη χρησιμοποιω κι εγω στα οσπρια, οτι κολυμπαει  και δε βυθιζεται σε μερικα λεπτα αφου τα ανακατεψω να βραχει ο σπορος το  πεταω γιατι πιθανοτατα υπαρχει κενο δηλ φυσαλιδα αερα απο μαμουνι που  το τρωει απο μεσα)  το συγκεκριμενο μαμουνια δεν ειχε εμφανη ομως για  μουχλα δεν μπορω να παρω ορκο..
αυριο που θα παρω συσκευασμενο σφραγισμενο θα εχω μετρο συγκρισης.

ισως  να φταιω κι εγω, στην προσπαθεια μου να βαλει κανενα γραμμαριο το πουλι  και λογω πτερορροιας του εδινα σπορους φρουτα λαχανικα αυγο βιταμινες..  (σαν υστερικη μαμα)
.......λεω... μηπως παραλιγο να γινει το συκωτι του φουα γκρα..

----------


## jk21

Τα φρουτα και λαχανικα δεν ενοχλουν το συκωτι .Οι σποροι μονο αν εχουν μυκοτοξινες .Οι πολυβιταμινες μονο σε υπερδοσολογιες 

δεν νομιζω

----------


## Andromeda

αλλαξαμε σπορια
τα πρωινα εχουν χολη, μετα νομιζω ειναι οκ..
του εδωσα λιγη μπανανα 
τωρα το ερωτημα ειναι συνεχιζουμε τη διαιτα?
να του δωσω κανενα λαχανικο?

(δεν ξερω γιατι η φωτο εχει ροζ σκιες.. μαλλον ο φωτισμος.. δεν υπαρχει ιχνος κοκκινιλας η καφε χρωματος σημερα)

----------


## jk21

οχι για αλλες δυο μερες μονο σπορους (και χωρις μπανανα .. )

----------


## Andromeda

προσωρινα εχω αυτο ειναι το μειγμα της vitacraft , "premium menu" (500gr)
σποροι  μακρυ κεχρι 25%  (ασπουρι φανταζομαι)
                   λιναροσπορος 5,7%
δημητριακα κεχρι 29.8%
               βρωμη 2,7%
(λαδια λιπη φυτικα υποπροιοντα μελι) δεν το σχολιαζω ... 
μαγια(βητα γλυκανες 80 mg/kg)

αυτος ο μαυρος σπορος τι ειναι?



η μεταφραση ειναι αθλια, οτι ναναι γραφουν και δεν υπαρχει και σε αλλη κατανοητη γλωσσα.

----------


## jk21

Rape seed  ..... και φουλ και κρυμμενο στη συσταση απο οτι βλεπω 

δεν ειναι μονο σπορους αλλα εχει και pellet απ οτι βλεπω ....  εγω δεν θα εδινα τετοιο μιγμα στο πουλι (για το ρουπσεν κυριως )

----------


## Andromeda

αυτο υποψιαστηκα αλλα δεν ημουν σιγουρη
η μεταφραση ειναι αθλια τελειως προχειρη
και δεν εχει ουτε αγγλικα ουτε γαλλικα η γερμανικα που ειναι κ η χωρα παραγωγης
απλα δεν ειχα αλλο προχτες μου ειχε περισεψει απο το καλοκαιρι που ημασταν Καλαματα
τουλαχιστον δεν μυριζε ασχημα
και το αλλο του ειχα προσθεσει καναβουρι που ηταν υποπτο για μουχλα.
θα το στειλω δωρο  στους ενοικους της αυλης..

διαβαζω το νημα για τις τροφες και τα μειγματα και κοντευω να ζαλιστω.
ποτε δε φανταστηκα πως ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να βρει κανεις μια τροφη της προκοπης

----------


## jk21

Σοφια παρε ενα μιγμα να μην εχει ρουμπσεν  (rape ) και αν δεν εχει αρκετο κανναβουρι ας εχει εστω περιλλα  .Θα δουμε στο μελλον αν το ενισχυσεις και με τι προελευσης κανναβουρι .Δεν ειναι το πρωτευον αυτη τη στιγμη

----------


## ndlns

> διαβαζω το νημα για τις τροφες και τα μειγματα και κοντευω να ζαλιστω.
> ποτε δε φανταστηκα πως ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να βρει κανεις μια τροφη της προκοπης


Χαχαχα, κι εγώ αυτό έχω πάθει Σοφία! Έτσι αποφάσισα να πάρω χύμα σπόρους και να φτιάξω δικό μου μείγμα σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του Δημήτρη. Τώρα, πόσο καλής ποιότητας είναι οι χύμα σπόροι και ποτέ ανοίχτηκαν, ένας Θεός ξέρει...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Andromeda

βαζω εδω τις φωτο του Κιτσου, γιατι ακομα δεν εχουμε ξεμπερδεψει με τα αναπνευστικα μας.
σημερα λιαστηκαμε..


η πτερορροια ολοκληρωθηκε επιτελους.
παρατηρω οτι τα χρωματα αλλαξαν λιγο, εγιναν πιο παλ..











δεν ειμαστε πιο ωραιοι τωρα? ::

----------


## jk21

εγω βλεπω ενα πανεμορφο πουλακι , που η υφη του πτερωματος δεν μου δειχνει να το ταλαιπωρει πια , κατι σημαντικο , γιατι θα ειχε αντικτυπο και εκει 


Σοφια θα κανονισουμε οπως λεγαμε να τον δω λιγο ξανα απο κοντα

----------


## Labirikos

Κούκλος είναι!

----------


## stefos

Κούκλος ο κιτσος !

----------


## Andromeda

> εγω βλεπω ενα πανεμορφο πουλακι , που η υφη του πτερωματος δεν μου δειχνει να το ταλαιπωρει πια , κατι σημαντικο , γιατι θα ειχε αντικτυπο και εκει 
> 
> 
> Σοφια θα κανονισουμε οπως λεγαμε να τον δω λιγο ξανα απο κοντα


πρεπει να τον δεις παρολο που δεν ειναι επειγον
βηχει, βηχει και στον υπνο του αρκετες φορες οπως ειναι κουρνιασμενος χωρις να ξυπναει,
δηλ μεσα στη νυχτα ακουγονται διαφορα τσουχ τσουχ. 
και πιστευω πως ειναι βηχας γιατι στον αντιστοιχο ηχο τη μερα τιναζεται
και επισης κανει εκεινο το περιεργο με τη γλωσσα πολυ συχνα.
δεν εχει την κινητικοτητα ενος υγιους πουλιου, χουζουρευει συχνα μες τη μερα
& εχει πολυ αδυνατη φωνη

----------


## ndlns

Σοφία, είναι πολύ όμορφος ο Κίτσος. Εύχομαι να του περάσει κι ο περίεργος βήχας που έχει και να σε χορτάσει τραγούδι...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Σοφια καντου μια επαναληπτικη με το scatt μεχρι να βρεθουμε (καλυτερα αμεσα , γιατι μεσα στην εβδομαδα θα βρεθουμε ) μηπως υπαρξει βελτιωση ... απο κει και περα , ετσι οπως ειναι αυτη τη στιγμη το πουλακι  δεν δειχνει να εχει εικονα πουλιου που ταλαιπωρειται εδω και καιρο απο τριχομοναδα και δεν μπορει να παει εκει ο νους μου , παροτι δεν θυμαμαι αυτη τη στιγμη αν εδωσες τελικα φαρμακο .Για μενα μαλλον καποιο αναπνευστικο ειναι απο μικροβιο ανθεκτικο ή ειναι αλλεργικος σε κατι που δεν παει ο νους μας . Τabernil antiasmatico εχει παρει στο παρελθον ; θυμισε μου ... το micoresp θυμαμαι ...

----------


## Andromeda

micoresp εχει παρει και fungustatin
scatt εχει παρει μια δοση πριν κανενα μηνα
μπας και ειναι απο μυκητα? γιατι αν θυμασαι ειχε παθει μια ασταθεια
και τις δυο τελευταιες μερες κατι τετοιο βλεπω παλι αλλα λιγοτερο, 
οχι εκεινο το χαλι που παραπατουσε αλλα βλεπω μια διστακτικοτητα καθως αλλαζει πατηθρες

 Τabernil antiasmatico δεν εχει παρει ποτε

----------


## jk21

ειχε βελτιωθει τοτε με το fungustatine ... ομως απο μυκητες στο κατωτερο αναπνευστικο θα ειχε ευρυτερη καταπτωση και χαλια πτερωμα .Εκτος αν ειναι candida ψηλα οχι χαμηλα στα πνευμονια . Θες να ξαναδωσεις πριν δωσεις antiasmatico ; το antiasmatico εχει καποιες ουσιες βρογχοδιασταλτικες και αυτο σαν την βρωμεξινη του micoresp αλλα και αντισταμινικες 




> Διφενυδραμίνη υδροχλωρική, εφεδρίνη , θεοφυλλίνη , δεξαμεθαζόνη

----------


## Andromeda

μπορω να παρω Τabernil antiasmatico
scatt να μην ξαναβαλω για την ωρα?

----------


## jk21

να βαλεις ναι ... αυτο βαλε αν ειναι και σημερα .Θα τν δω μεσα στη βδομαδα και θα δουμε μετα για antiasmatico ή fungustatine

----------


## Andromeda

καναμε τη 2η δοση scatt σημερα πρωι πρωι γιατι χτες κοιμοταν.
τρομαξα να βρω το δερμα! μα ποσα πουπουλα εχει!! παπλωμα εχει φτιαξει :oopseyes:

----------

